# Sex on cycle



## Hlanderr (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey,
I have looked into other threads regarding this, but I'm still not too sure.

Im going to be going on a pro-hormone cycle, and should I avoid sex for the ENTIRE cycle????
I'm not sure if it will fuck with you test count trying to rebuild, or will it actually help?


----------



## Stu (Nov 18, 2005)

correct! you shouldnt have sex on cycle or for the 6 months after a cycle. It may sound tough but it really is worth it to be able to do a cycle of prohormones.


----------



## JACKED (Nov 18, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> correct! you shouldnt have sex on cycle or for the 6 months after a cycle. It may sound tough but it really is worth it to be able to do a cycle of prohormones.


You're kidding right? 

You should ALWAYS have sex, ON cycle, OFF cycle and any other time you can have sex. There is No real medical evidence that having sex does anything to you T levels. 
I may also add that having sex does nothing to inhibit you're energy or ejaculating dosen't cause you to lose protein.  Maybe 15mg of Zinc is all you lose. The Old saying stands true USE it or Lose it. There has also been recent findings of individuals who ejaculated more had healthier prostates. The muscles involved in ejaculation are directly related to the muscles of the prostate.


----------



## JACKED (Nov 18, 2005)

Oops, I forgot to cite my claims:

http://www.newscientist.com/article.ns?id=dn4861

http://jama.ama-assn.org/cgi/content/abstract/291/13/1578 

The second one is the actual study from JAMA.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Real athletes *never have sex during the season or when they are on cycle......so be a true champion and stop having sex you big pussy.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 18, 2005)

I heard prohormones make you gay. Is that true?


----------



## JACKED (Nov 18, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I heard prohormones make you gay. Is that true?


----------



## JACKED (Nov 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Real athletes *never have sex during the season or when they are on cycle......so be a true champion and stop having sex you big pussy.


Ahhh, Mr. Foreman... Only you would say such a thing. 

Not gettin' none? 

I pounded my girl 30 min before I checked in to a show, wiped the tanner off of her ass  and still Placed 1st


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Real athletes *never have sex during the season or when they are on cycle......so be a true champion and stop having sex you big pussy.



Does it just make u more aggressive??


----------



## JACKED (Nov 18, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Does it just make u more aggressive??


I don't know about you, But I'd be pretty F***N aggressive if I wasn't getting any.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Does it just make u more aggressive??


Only undisciplined athletes like JACKED give in to the evil sexual urges that destroy athletes careers......your better than that, keep the fight alive .


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Only undisciplined athletes like JACKED give in to the evil sexual urges that destroy athletes careers......your better than that, keep the fight alive .



But what are the pros to not having sex on cycle?  Will you net better gains?  Lift more weight??  or what??  I quit drinking cold turkey because it had a negative impact on my body and was counter-productive to what I'm doing....I would just like to know if sex is something I NEED to give up for a reason or is it merely just a test of willpower??


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> But what are the pros to not having sex on cycle?  Will you net better gains?  Lift more weight??  or what??  I quit drinking cold turkey because it had a negative impact on my body and was counter-productive to what I'm doing....I would just like to know if sex is something I NEED to give up for a reason or is it merely just a test of willpower??


*Sex has been proven to make your legs weak.*
If all you train is upper body then you probably can get away with still having sex. But if you want strong legs you better stop now.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Nov 18, 2005)

If you're not getting it from an outside source(woman) than go with an alternation of arms so that while you're on a cycle your right arm doesn't grow bigger than your left, unless of course you're left handed in which case the opposite would be true.


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Sex has been proven to make your legs weak.*
> If all you train is upper body then you probably can get away with still having sex. But if you want strong legs you better stop now.



Alright then I'll cut back to just once a day then.......



For real, my legs and back have always been my strongest areas, I would like to see improvement EVERYWHERE though....as I'm looking for a 1500lb leg press in the next few months I will try this no sex thing and see how that goes...I'm disciplined in every other aspect of my life so why not..when I finish my cycle can I go ejaculate on the first girl I see??


----------



## JACKED (Nov 18, 2005)

Jacka, Jacka, Jacka, Jacka.....


----------



## JACKED (Nov 18, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Alright then I'll cut back to just once a day then.......
> 
> 
> 
> For real, my legs and back have always been my strongest areas, I would like to see improvement EVERYWHERE though....as I'm looking for a 1500lb leg press in the next few months I will try this no sex thing and see how that goes...I'm disciplined in every other aspect of my life so why not..when I finish my cycle can I go ejaculate on the first girl I see??


I just don't see where sex has been proven to make your legs weak.
Proven by whom? I disagree totally. I've had sex on leg day and I've jacked off on leg day and you mean to tell me if I didn't I might have gotten more reps or bigger numbers?? BULLSHIT!!

If you're strong you're strong, if you're not take something, eat more and get strong. Has nothing to do with sex.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

JACKED said:
			
		

> *I just don't see where sex has been proven to make your legs weak.*
> Proven by whom? I disagree totally. I've had sex on leg day and I've jacked off on leg day and you mean to tell me if I didn't I might have gotten more reps or bigger numbers?? BULLSHIT!!
> 
> If you're strong you're strong, if you're not take something, eat more and get strong. Has nothing to do with sex.


It's a fact.....Mickey in Rocky said so.


----------



## JACKED (Nov 18, 2005)

ARGGGGH ROCKY!!!


----------



## ag-guys (Nov 19, 2005)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> Hey,
> I have looked into other threads regarding this, but I'm still not too sure.
> 
> Im going to be going on a pro-hormone cycle, and should I avoid sex for the ENTIRE cycle????
> I'm not sure if it will fuck with you test count trying to rebuild, or will it actually help?



don't listen to any of that b.s.   


AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 19, 2005)

Have to agree with most. Don't have any sex and if your girlfriend is real cute and young, i'll fuck her for you. If she fat and ugly, gocock will fuck her for you


----------



## kraziplaya (Nov 19, 2005)

not only is this thread hilarious... it seems some people are believing some of the bullshit


----------



## jasone (Nov 19, 2005)

Just be careful, dress warm, and wear a helmet.  Good news is that bugs aren't too bad this time of year.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 20, 2005)

JACKED said:
			
		

> I just don't see where sex has been proven to make your legs weak.
> Proven by whom? I disagree totally. I've had sex on leg day and I've jacked off on leg day and you mean to tell me if I didn't I might have gotten more reps or bigger numbers?? BULLSHIT!!
> 
> If you're strong you're strong, if you're not take something, eat more and get strong. Has nothing to do with sex.



my little boy: DO NOT HAVE SEX DURING PROHORMONE-CYCLES!!!

everybody knows that


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Nov 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> It's a fact.....Mickey in Rocky said so.




    100% true


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 20, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I heard prohormones make you gay. Is that true?


interesting has myk done many pro hormone cycles??????????/


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 20, 2005)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> Hey,
> I have looked into other threads regarding this, but I'm still not too sure.
> 
> Im going to be going on a pro-hormone cycle, and should I avoid sex for the ENTIRE cycle????
> I'm not sure if it will fuck with you test count trying to rebuild, or will it actually help?


if u are offering i think hank would be interested


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 20, 2005)

if you want to get the best out of your cycle avoid sex, no only does it make for better gains, it will also make a HUGE difference in recovery, my 1st cycle was 1ad and i had a lot of sex with my GF, took me a while to recover and my labido hit the floor pct! my 2nd cycle was dbol and i had no sex and recovered much better, go figure


----------



## luke69duke69 (Nov 20, 2005)

I will second Young D on that. Last cycle I had a girl I was seeing and banging constantly. I recovered fine PCT wise but I did notice my nuts shrank more during that cycle than this one.  This one I'm single and stilling getting it but not like when I was banging almost as many times a day as I was eating.


----------



## rgrmike74 (Nov 20, 2005)

well i am having sex more than normal and will continue since my wife has come out of her shell


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 20, 2005)

rgrmike74 said:
			
		

> well i am having sex more than normal and will continue since my wife has come out of her shell


 Turtle sex is illegal in the U.S. except Alabama I guess...


----------



## kicka19 (Nov 20, 2005)

ahhhhhh, i love turtle sex


----------



## brentls49 (Nov 21, 2005)

Dude, 

These guys are f-ing with you.  Sex does not change or affect your cycle or t-levels.  It was an old boxers tale that you should avoid sex before the fight.  Science proved it wrong and actually that you preform better with sex.  So if you can't get any be sure to jack off on a regular basis.  And smarten up or you are going to live a miserable life.


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 21, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> if u are offering i think hank would be interested



You really do talk about hank a lot.  I think you secretly want to plug his manhole with your love stick don't you.


----------



## Hlanderr (Nov 21, 2005)

ram that ass


----------



## JACKED (Nov 21, 2005)

brentls49 said:
			
		

> Dude,
> 
> These guys are f-ing with you. Sex does not change or affect your cycle or t-levels. It was an old boxers tale that you should avoid sex before the fight. Science proved it wrong and actually that you preform better with sex. So if you can't get any be sure to jack off on a regular basis. And smarten up or you are going to live a miserable life.


  What I've been saying all along.

JACK ON, JACK OFF!!


----------

